# Smok M80 Plus



## AndreFerreira (24/4/15)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody had experience with the SMOK M80 PLUS. I want to buy one but have seen some youtube vids with problems.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (24/4/15)

From the reviews I've seen it seems like a solid V/W device. The temp control side is a bit wonky but afaik they have or will issue a firmware update to fix that.


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody had experience with the SMOK M80 PLUS. I want to buy one but have seen some youtube vids with problems.
> 
> ...


I have used the M80 Plus for at least a month now and it is a brilliant device as a VW device. The Temp control apparently works on different logic to that of the VaporShark etc.

As a VW device it is brilliant, the ohms reader is very accurate and has step down to 1v.

All in all I am very happy with it. Mind you I use and bought it for the purpose of being a 80w VW mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (24/4/15)

Thx a lot for your input.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/4/15)

@BhavZ how is the Coolfire 2 that you are repairing?


----------



## AndreFerreira (24/4/15)

@BhavZ Is the fire button clicky or not?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/4/15)

@AndreFerreira If you shake the device (Not sure why you would though) It makes a rattling noise - But yes the button is clicky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> @BhavZ Is the fire button clicky or not?


Button is very clicky and has good tactile feel to it

But as Sumurai said it rattles a bit when you shake the device from side to side but has not hampered performance in any way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA (24/4/15)

Not being able to swap out batteries on the go is a thumbs down from me; Which is a pity as it looks like an impressive piece of gear.
But I'm not sure if that would really bother most people. Some might think of it as a Pro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (24/4/15)

ashTZA said:


> Not being able to swap out batteries on the go is a thumbs down from me; Which is a pity as it looks like an impressive piece of gear.
> But I'm not sure if that would really bother most people. Some might think of it as a Pro.



It charges very quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/15)

ashTZA said:


> Not being able to swap out batteries on the go is a thumbs down from me; Which is a pity as it looks like an impressive piece of gear.
> But I'm not sure if that would really bother most people. Some might think of it as a Pro.


It does charge very quickly and running it at 60w I still get about 2 days of solid use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ashTZA (24/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> It charges very quickly



I would surmise that has just as much to do with what your charging it from; as the device itself.
a 500ma car charger for instance would take all day.
and my anxiety stems from situations when I'm away from home for the whole weekend passed out drunk somewhere in the wilderness...

But good to know. As I said; Im probably a minority where that's a concern. Can just carry a mobile bank instead of cells I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/15)

ashTZA said:


> I would surmise that has just as much to do with what your charging it from; as the device itself.
> a 500ma car charger for instance would take all day.
> and my anxiety stems from situations when I'm away from home for the whole weekend passed out drunk somewhere in the wilderness...
> 
> But good to know. As I said; Im probably a minority where that's a concern. Can just carry a mobile bank instead of cells I guess.


and with a powerbank you can probably charge your mod and your cellphone at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/4/15)

Brilliant little device, I got one for the wife in the week... it performs very well, and i'm very impressed with the battery life as well... I can definitely recommend this.. it's nice and compact, looks attractive, and most importantly it works... When I got mine from SkyBlue vaping, @Melinda told me that they did not have any comeback issues since they started selling them back in Jan... 

you wont go wrong with the device... As some have indicated, the temp sensing is a bit wonky, but this has the ability to update via the usb cable, so I would assume that once they have sorted the temp sensing out there would be more updates.. from what I picked up the current update that is available is only to decrease the ramp up time when you have it running on temperature mode...

The menu structure is also brilliant, once you get used to it, it feels so simple and works like a charm..

I charged the device up for her on the first nigh, today is night two and the battery is still above 50% That is with her tooting on a 0.47 ohm build in her kanger subtank mini

I think this is good bang for you buck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (25/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Brilliant little device, I got one for the wife in the week... it performs very well, and i'm very impressed with the battery life as well... I can definitely recommend this.. it's nice and compact, looks attractive, and most importantly it works... When I got mine from SkyBlue vaping, @Melinda told me that they did not have any comeback issues since they started selling them back in Jan...
> 
> you wont go wrong with the device... As some have indicated, the temp sensing is a bit wonky, but this has the ability to update via the usb cable, so I would assume that once they have sorted the temp sensing out there would be more updates.. from what I picked up the current update that is available is only to decrease the ramp up time when you have it running on temperature mode...
> 
> ...


Thx for the feedback, I am also going to pair it with a kanger subtank mini. Picking mine up later today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keegan (25/4/15)

Hey

May not (hopefully) be relevant at this time - make sure your sw is v0006 at least, as you cannot upgrade from v0005 as there was a HW (IC) change as well. Last I saw was v0006.1. You can press the reset button to see what version your device is on.

The device does not do temp protection but temp control, I.e. If u have a dry wick, it will still burn the wick. Think the minimum is 6W unlike the DNA chip which can go down to 1-2W... Or maybe temp prot not temp control lol depends 

"The temperature control will accomplish the ultimate goal of providing higher quality vape and avoiding dry hits, but it is not precise and as such will not pass a dry cotton test. When our tester built a coil of 30-gauge Ni200, and ran it at 370 degrees, it consistently burned the cotton. We feel that the reason for this is that the temperature control works by gradually backing off the wattage, as opposed to simply stopping to fire when the temperature threshold is reached. So, if you are vaping with juice, you still get results despite not having precise handling.
"
Link to discussion on temp feature between Smok and a user (user not happy):



Info I got this off:
https://m.fasttech.com/forums/-/t/1613631/firmware-v0006/3





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Va-poor (28/4/15)

Has anyone tried version 0006-1? I have it downloaded but not yet flashed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (28/4/15)

to be honest we have not touched ours since I got it last week... kept it stock standard... simply updated the clock and calendar and that is it... hehe

One thing I would like to mention on this mod, is the battery indicator, it is off as hell... we are still testing to see if it will adjust over time but at the moment, it stays above half for about 2 days, and then suddenly drops down to where you cant even use it to vape...

I know with some batteries the system running on them need to adjust to the battery itself, but will see if this improved on the m80... just a warning for others out there, on day 3 if it still says it's just above fully charged, be warned and take a spare battery with you as you will probably be left vaping you finger, hehe

Other than this minor issue (that we hope will get resolved) the device is a stellar performer!!!


----------



## BhavZ (28/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> to be honest we have not touched ours since I got it last week... kept it stock standard... simply updated the clock and calendar and that is it... hehe
> 
> One thing I would like to mention on this mod, is the battery indicator, it is off as hell... we are still testing to see if it will adjust over time but at the moment, it stays above half for about 2 days, and then suddenly drops down to where you cant even use it to vape...
> 
> ...


It improves with time

Gets more and more accurate as you charge it


----------



## AndreFerreira (28/4/15)

I have had mine for 3 days now, been vaping it non stop, excellent device, very impressed. 

Only problem I have had was it was reading the ohms on my Subtank Mini RBA Coil 0.55ohms as 1.1 ohms every ten or so puffs and getting dry hits as it ramps up the voltage. Checked the coil and tightened down the post screws and it seems to have sorted out the problem.


----------



## Dirge (28/4/15)

Va-poor said:


> Has anyone tried version 0006-1? I have it downloaded but not yet flashed.



I believe @Derick told me it only changes the "Check Atomizer" message to something else. Not really worth the trouble of Flashing it imo.

Got my Smok80 today, really impressed with it thus far, paired with the Delta 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Va-poor (29/4/15)

Does anyone have suggestions for a build to use in a kayfun? I can't get past 25w without it tasting like its getting dry.


----------



## JW Flynn (29/4/15)

well that is good, if you have built it in such a way as for you to not go past 25 watts without getting dry hits, it should gibe you a good vape at 20 23 wats....? meaning your battery will last for almost forever, hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (30/4/15)

Dirge said:


> I believe @Derick told me it only changes the "Check Atomizer" message to something else. Not really worth the trouble of Flashing it imo.
> 
> Got my Smok80 today, really impressed with it thus far, paired with the Delta 2


Yep, changes the message to 'shorted' 

http://www.smoktech.com/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=10022

_The original M80 Plus Boxmod with V0006 firmware version, can be upgraded to V0006-1 version.
Improved functions: Short-circuit protection message has changed from “CHECK ATOMIZER” to “SHORTED”, and others remain the same._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/4/15)

This is quite an interesting change, I wonder why they implemented it.


----------



## Derick (30/4/15)

Probably just customers complaining about it - 'Check atomizer' does not say 'short' to everyone


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This is quite an interesting change, I wonder why they implemented it.


I think they implemented it so one can determine whether the issues because the atomiser is not making contact or if the atomiser has a faulty coil

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/4/15)

BhavZ said:


> I think they implemented it so one can determine whether the issues because the atomiser is not making contact or if the atomiser has a faulty coil



That makes sense, makes life easier for the customer. ^^,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (30/4/15)

Va-poor said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a build to use in a kayfun? I can't get past 25w without it tasting like its getting dry.



Kayfuns weren't designed for high wattage, they have insufficient airflow and wicking ability. 22w+ and you're in insulator melting territory. If you haven't already, possibly look into one of the many subohm tanks on the market.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (30/4/15)

Va-poor said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a build to use in a kayfun? I can't get past 25w without it tasting like its getting dry.



25 watts on a kayfun?  Dayum! You've gotta remember, when the Kayfun's were originally designed, most people were smoking at around 7 or 8 watts max, not 25 watts.... I think the only kayfun that's been designed for higher wattage's is the Kayfun 4, and even then, it still doesn't compete with a Subtank or Delta II.

I get scared to push my Kayfun passed 15 watts, so 25 would be suicide in my books

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Va-poor (30/4/15)

I've got a 0.8 ohm twisted 30 gauge coil in the kayfun. It heats up quickly and I don't take long pulls. So I'm not worried about melting anything. 

I intend to get a sub-ohm tank when one is available locally at a good price. Until then the kayfun is performing better than I've ever had on a mech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge (30/4/15)

Va-poor said:


> I've got a 0.8 ohm twisted 30 gauge coil in the kayfun. It heats up quickly and I don't take long pulls. So I'm not worried about melting anything.
> 
> I intend to get a sub-ohm tank when one is available locally at a good price. Until then the kayfun is performing better than I've ever had on a mech.



If you want a straight up RTA maybe look at the SilverPlay; http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/silverplay

@Philip Dunkley and @free3dom mentioned that it was really good in their last episode of the lung brewery and it's a bit cheaper than most other RTA's available right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (30/4/15)

Va-poor said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a build to use in a kayfun? I can't get past 25w without it tasting like its getting dry.



Try the pancake wicking method



I have had a fiddle with this in a Kayfun and I had moderate success. I don't recall if I put it on my VW device, but as a wicking method it may help you - I got my Smok today, but haven't gone to unpack it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/15)

Have a look at my latest vid on robs ramblings . Wickjng the same as

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (30/4/15)

OK so seems I'm sold on this mod , was looking for a good at home mindless vaping machine and this is it ... hopefully when payday arrives I can go pick mine up  

Tried the pancake wicking method on both the Subtank Mini (Jap Cotton) and the Lemo II (Rayon) and both are performing very well no dry hits so far , small amount of leaking on the ST but I think it's due to not using enough wick ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (14/5/15)

I just ordered my Smok M80 plus from SkyBlue! I cannot tell you how excited I am to get my hands on this bad boy! I got her and a Subtank mini as an early birthday present to myself

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I just ordered my Smok M80 plus from SkyBlue! I cannot tell you how excited I am to get my hands on this bad boy! I got her and a Subtank mini as an early birthday present to myself



You are in for a treat - that's exactly what I have in my hand right now, they are quite the pair 

And happy early birthday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (14/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I just ordered my Smok M80 plus from SkyBlue! I cannot tell you how excited I am to get my hands on this bad boy! I got her and a Subtank mini as an early birthday present to myself


When did their stock arrive?


----------



## Derick (15/5/15)

Keyaam said:


> When did their stock arrive?


They arrived yesterday afternoon only, but I will post in our forum about it


----------



## AndreFerreira (15/5/15)

Its been almost 3 weeks with this device and I am very impressed. Brilliant battery life, nice form factor, reasonably small device for 80 watts dual 18650. I love used the temp control (or what ever it is called on this device) I use it with kanthal and never get a dry hit. Cant go wrong with this device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/5/15)

free3dom said:


> You are in for a treat - that's exactly what I have in my hand right now, they are quite the pair
> 
> And happy early birthday


I'm so excited, I feel like I'm gonna start pooping rainbows!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (15/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I'm so excited, I feel like I'm gonna start pooping rainbows!



If you do, post a picture....rainbow vooping is very highly sought after in some circles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Justink (30/5/15)

Just got one today at VapeCon from @Vapeclub, supper stoked with it. Just a question, does anyone's M80 give off a soft (you can only hear it close to your ear or in a quiet room) high pitched sound?


----------



## VapeSnow (30/5/15)

Justink said:


> Just got one today at VapeCon from @Vapeclub, supper stoked with it. Just a question, does anyone's M80 give off a soft (you can only hear it close to your ear or in a quiet room) high pitched sound?


Does not sound good. I have one and I'm not hearing any pitch from my m80.


----------



## devdev (30/5/15)

Justink said:


> Just got one today at VapeCon from @Vapeclub, supper stoked with it. Just a question, does anyone's M80 give off a soft (you can only hear it close to your ear or in a quiet room) high pitched sound?


I have not noticed this with mine, but my guess is you are hearing the zing sound of the circuitry using 'Pulse Width Modulation' - which is how it is able to vary the volts/watts it feeds to the atty. In which case, this is quite normal. Enjoy your new toy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Justink (30/5/15)

Mmm... Seems it only does it when the screen is on, changing through the menus and/or vaping. Not sure if it's faulty coz it's been vaping like it should, haven't tried TC or mech mode yet


----------



## Q-Ball (31/5/15)

This is an awesome device but remember TC limits dry hits but does not prevent it.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (31/5/15)

Justink said:


> Just got one today at VapeCon from @Vapeclub, supper stoked with it. Just a question, does anyone's M80 give off a soft (you can only hear it close to your ear or in a quiet room) high pitched sound?



I don't hear anything on mine. But it could be that I am deaf to that frequency you're hearing and I do listen to loud music on my headphones quite often so I must just be going deaf overall.


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/5/15)

Often on pwm devices you here a buzz. Heres a game for you go through the wattage range and see which frequency doesn't bother you so much.
The buzz is from a little chip acting as a switch turning itself on and off a few times a second to regulate the output.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (31/5/15)

I have only noticed the buzz a couple of times when I plug in the charger.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (31/5/15)

Raslin said:


> I have only noticed the buzz a couple of times when I plug in the charger.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80




Agreed. Its annoying AF


----------



## Zenooph (2/7/15)

I've had my M80 for a bit more than a week and I love it! Even though it has faux temp control, the algorithm it uses is pretty decent and although it doesn't eliminate dry hits, it does do a good job of regulating the heat of the vape, which is what I'm after.

The battery life is fantastic and it charges quickly. It is a great companion to my Subtank mini and it looks really slick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

